# Monster Tog



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Damn that is one nice Tog in the photo gallery


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

That is a slob for sure. Probably 40 years old.


----------



## granpafish (May 5, 2003)

I learned to fish in Jersey while I was growing up. (from Philly) Do they still call tog "slippery bass" up there or is that a name of the past? Granpa


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Never heard of the term "slippery bass" in jersey they call them blackfish, while in MD and DE they call them togs


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Slippery Bass seems quite appropriate. I was about to clean the second of two 15 inchers on a dockside fish cleaning table a couple years back. Went to put the knife to it, and it slipped away, right over the side and into the lagoon


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm not seeing the picture you guys are talking about? I have heard them called blackfish, but I think most of the nicknames went by the wayside...I just ever hear them referred to as Tog these days. 

I actually may try my hand at catching some this weekend...never fished for Tog before. I hear they are sneaky lil fish to get hooked...

FFM


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*the thread is from 03*

so the photo probably isn't still up


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

FunnyFishMan ... I remember seeing someone post a link to an underwater cam of tog taking bait. They would grab it and immedialtely dart down into the rocks. By the time you know they've hit they're in the rocks and your line get's stuck or cut. You'll need a rig that allows you to feel the bite as soon as it happens. I'd recommend a dropper loop with the weight at the bottom and a short line to the hook.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I used to do allot of diving off of Jersey and watching tog feed made me a better fisherman. They (when actively searching for food) take a head down position, tail straight up and use their pectoral fins to move. They decend on the chosen morsel facing directly away from you, it's no wonder they seem to get in the rocks or wreck so fast.


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

granpafish said:


> I learned to fish in Jersey while I was growing up. (from Philly) Do they still call tog "slippery bass" up there or is that a name of the past? Granpa


My dad used to fish Atlantic City and he always called them Slippery Bass when we fished for them. Im 26 now so it wasnt that long ago.


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*Video Link*

Video Link
http://www.neangling.com/UnderwaterVideos.htm


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice footage

Rich


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep.....*

From what I have read and guys that I have talked to they are some real slick fish. I have only caught one and I think it was by accident. Gonna try again this season.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Black Fish, Tog,Slippery Bass all three names are the same fish.
When I was a kid we called it a Slippery Bass also, because of the skin. 
Caught alot in A.C. along the T jetty.


----------

